# Redington Shores, FL - Rocky Patel Event - Jan 24, 2008



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Event will be from 5-8 pm on Thursday, 1/24/2008, featuring Olde World Reserve and ashtrays. Refreshments, adult libations, smoked fish spread and great camraderie. Come one, come all. The weather will be perfect at the beach.


----------

